# Seabrook 8/28/05



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Well, I didn't get any flatties today, but I didn't get skunked either.
Went to Seabrook this morning. Didn't see ANYONE?? Saw Jeremy's jeep, so I called him. Went and met with him and took a pic of the fish he had so far, then left and went back to fishing. I should have stayed with Jeremy. LOL
I ended up missing SEVERAL bites. They were weird, just picking it up gingerly and slowly swimming with it, I'd lean the rod out thinking I had given them enough time to take it, then set the hook. I ended up pulling it from their mouth each and every time. <frustration> 
I finally did catch two schoolie specks at 14" and a hardhead (not on the menu) all released.
Finally while I was sitting and saying something about C'mon fishies!! Here fishie fishie!!! I got slammed like a freight train! FISH ON!! Stupid thing about caught me nappin and almost took my rod from my hands! LOL
As I was about 2 minutes into the fight trying desperately to keep it from running under the bridge and breaking me off, a pickup truck pulled up and one of the young guys asked me what I had. Ummm... I got a fish.
Well what kind? Uhhhh.... I haven't seen it yet but I'm pretty sure it's a redfish. Oh for real??? <thinking now> No for fake, I'm really hung on a rock.. DUH!! I was also thinking if you keep asking me questions and make me lose this fish I'm gonna hurt ya! I didn't say it but I sure was thinking it. Anyway, I landed my fish and got him on the stringer. Boy was I happy. 
A little while later I had a couple of young boys (teens) walk up and ask me questions about the fish. 
(The boys) What kind is it? 
(me) Redfish.
(the boys) It sure is big! 
(me) it'll keep.
(the boys) What did you catch it on?
(me) a hook. 
(the boys) No I mean what kind of bait? 
(me) Mullet.
(the boys) what's mullet?
(me) a fish.
(the boys) What kind?
(me) A FISH!
(the boys) No, I mean can I see one? I never seen that kind before.
(me) I don't have anymore I'm about to catch some more.
(the boys) Where do you buy them at?
(me) I don't, I catch them.
(the boys) How? 
(me)In a castnet.
(the boys) What's that?
(me) AW GEEZ!!
Finally they walked away. DAYUM! Here's yur sign!

(this comedy was repeated just prior to my leaving by two differant boys, this time with a witness, Sidecutter (James).) He couldn't believe the questions either!! Questions and answers were slightly differant, but along the same lines as above. I wonder how some folks remember to breath when they wake up in the morning??

Funny thing today. Yesterday when I fished the NO FISHING FROM BRIDGE signs were both still up. I never noticed one was missing today until I decided to castnet some more bait. I went up on the bridge, spotted some fingermullet, and cast my net. Pulling it up.. man what in the world have I got?? Net was REALLY HEAVY... guess what?? HERE'S YUR SIGN!! LMAO!! Sometime during the night someone pulled up one of the signs, pole and all and threw it in the water by the bridge.
I had one of the inquisitive young men climb over the rail and disengage my castnet from the sign. He asked me what I wanted him to do with the sign. My answer... Well it's not MY sign, put it back in the **** water, I don't want it!! ROTF!! So if anyone wonders where the sign went, I found it, but sent it back to swim with the fishes.









Kay


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice report and nice red. I wish I could go fishing but waiting on my wife to graduate in December due to me graduating this month but I will be in the Houston area right after that to fish the bays again. Those kids would have made me kind of mad asking all those questions...LOL


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe those kids aren't lucky enough to have someone to take them to enjoy the outdoors. I don't consider it an imposition to answer questions even if I have a fish on, I'm glad to be considered an "expert" at least for minute or two. I hope they don't think all fisherman are too busy to help satisfy their interest.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

What Taildragger said! At least they showed some interest in fishing. Heck, I was'nt born knowing everything!


----------



## Backwash (Oct 22, 2004)

*kids*

I could go on for day's with this one, but I'll keep it short. Castaway Kay and Saltwaterfishin Kris: In today's society I feel that is our obligation as adults to educate and encourge our youth to continue with a hobby they are interested in. Consider these boys may need guidence as they may not have it at home. You should have considered it a compliment that they were seeking advise from someone who they thought had fishing knowledge. I just hope now they are not out selling drugs to someone instead of fishing.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Heck Castaway Kay, I was just happy to have something good to read this morning while bored at work. Funny and glad you got the one.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Very good points. I wasn't harsh with the boys by any means. I even let them pick up the fish and look at it and touch it. I will admit I was shorter with the second set of boys, but I was trying to leave. I wasn't mean or harsh, just kinda short with my answers.
I reread how I typed out what went on, and it does sound like I was a b*tch, but I can assure you all I wasn't. I'm sorry it came out that way. Anybody that knows me knows I am not like that at all.

Kay


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Stay Bent got it. I meant it to be funny, not taken the other way.


----------



## waverunner (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I'm still learning alot about fishing and being on this site has tought me alot so please help us that don't know to much "like me" 

But great catch i love the fight of a red


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It sounds like a timing and approach thing..... Good read castaway kay!


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

I'm still learning too. Everything I have learned was from these boards and good folks like ya'll. I do my best to teach everything I have learned to others, and am still learning myself every day. There was a time I thought redfish were a "mythical creature" like the unicorn because I had never caught nor seen one. I just caught my first slot red last year so catching redfish is still VERY new to me. Learning how to fight them and set the drag without breaking off is a challenge to be sure.

Kay


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

No defense necessary Kay, I've read your reports. Some just like to LOOK for stuff in between lines. Just tell them " lighten up Francis!" God I hate the pollitically correct!

Get a life dudes, she was being funny. If they were really bothering her she would have thrown rocks at them!


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Or beat em' with my Ugly Stik!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

now I'M offended... Sticks aren't ugly


----------



## ginalc3 (Aug 2, 2005)

*MY take*

Kay, I am fairly new to this board. Until now, I thought you were an upstanding member. I was appalled at your account of what happened over the weekend. First of all, you were a total smarta$$ to those inquisitive young men. Then, you found a piece of debris in the bay, and you threw it back. What if someone hits it with their lower unit? Did you think about that? (sweet dreams!) Next question, why were you fishing off a bridge that had a no fishing sign? It's people like you that give us law abiding sportsmen a bad rap.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Xena,

I am sorry you took offense at my post. It was not intended to offend anybody. If you bothered to read ALL the posts in the thread you would have seen that. It was meant to be funny and came out wrong. I have already appolagized for that. I was NOT a total [email protected]$$ as you put it by any means. You don't know me. Please don't judge me.
As far as the sign in the water, there are no boats that can get to where it is, nor are ANY motors of ANY sort allowed there, so no worries of any lower units being taken out. I get my castnet hung up on oyster reefs and rocks too. Am I supposed to stand out there and take those out of the bay too to please you?? I think not.

And finally I WAS NOT FISHING FROM THE BRIDGE DUH!!! I was NEXT to the bridge and simply went up top to sightcast some mullet in an attempt NOT to get hung up in the rocks. Castnet... not fishing rod. AND all the SHAD I caught were RELEASED UNHARMED back into the WATER! NOT left on the bridge to die.

Now that YOU KNOW the FACTS, you have a GOOD NIGHT!

Kay


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

*Right on Kay!!!!

**Don't know you,
don't know the spot,
don't know the situation,
don't know .... 
BUT, sure got an negative opinion
and the need to express it!!!

Chris

Where'd the other comment go????
*


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

you know what zena, i wasn't going to say anything, but now it's getting out of hand, of your 6 posts, 5 of them are in your for sale ad, and 1 is bashing somebody you don't know... why don't you post something informative before you start bashing people you don't know... that goes for anybody else that doesn't know kay, and wants to form an opinion of her through this one post... if anything she is the most legal person i know, and someone that is more willing to help somebody as much as she can than a lot of other i know... so before you all bash somebody needlessly, know what you are talking about... jeez...


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

oh, and by the way... i am very careful of what i say, or what i do around people i don't know... especially adolescents or younger people.... you never know what the heck can happen, or, in this day and age of what you can be accused of.... and also, if i want to be a grumpy old fart and not care to talk to anybody, that is MY perogative... 

kay said that part of the post was made in jest... take it as such... if you are worried about these kids not selling drugs, and wanting to learn fishing, go find their parents and preach to them..... thats part of whats wrong with society today, the parents don't hold up their part of it, but somebody is always wanting to blame someone else.... 

sorry for the rant, but this just gets my goat...


----------



## ginalc3 (Aug 2, 2005)

*report*

HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I do know where your fishing. The Seabrook Lagoon or the channel side. You are so predictable.Yes, your right. I don't know you and never will. I see that you have your Livewell buddies backing you up.


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Obviously, it would have been much better to get the sign out of the water. I'm not a scientist or anything, but the last time I checked, reefs and rocks occur naturally in the bay, street signs don't.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

I didn't ask anybody to back me up. If you knew where I was fishing then why even make a comment about a lower unit?? Kinda redundant don't you think? As far as being "predictable" I fish other locations, I have just been going there because of the rising cost in fuel and it is close and convenient to my home, and several of my FRIENDS also go there so we can meet and visit and it doesn't really matter if we catch fish or we don't catch fish, we have FUN either way.
As far as the sign goes, I couldn't have reached it in the position I was in. One of the kids climbed over on the other side and sat on the pipe to bend over and unhook my castnet for me. He is the one that dropped the sign back in the water. Not me, so lay off.

I doubt seriously I will be making any more fishing reports here for awhile if ever. If I wanted to be bashed and picked apart I would post on the "other" board.
It seems political correctness, and differences of personalities and opinions over how things should be have taken over here. I don't have to defend myself to anybody. I am a LEGAL OUTDOORS PERSON, I follow the rules, and I have fun and enjoy it. Some folks need to lighten up and get the bug out of their butt. I did nothing wrong.


Kay


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

taildragger said:


> Obviously, it would have been much better to get the sign out of the water. I'm not a scientist or anything, but the last time I checked, reefs and rocks occur naturally in the bay, street signs don't.


Niether do car bodies or boilers, but how many people fish them?? ENOUGH SAID!


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

Xena said:


> HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I do know where your fishing. The Seabrook Lagoon or the channel side. You are so predictable.Yes, your right. I don't know you and never will. I see that you have your Livewell buddies backing you up.


 boy, if you change livewell buddies, to low rent, that would look quite familiar to some other post on another board a while back


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

Same person, new name??? or just the same old "burr between the cheeks" attitude.

Kay, please DON'T stop posting. Lots of us look forward to real reports, with a touch of humor. Most (probably 990 out of 1000) of us that read these reports are like you and me, we don't have a boat, and don't always limit out, or even always catch a fish.

It's not a competition, and there's no black mark on you record in Heaven that says "didn't catch fish"... Though, there may be one that says "Didn't have fun" if you don't go try.

As for fishing in the Seabrook Lagoon, I've fished from coast to coast, and Canada to Mexico. Freshwater, saltwater and brackish water. Offshore, nearshore and inshore. I'm telling you, I've had this obsession a LONG time, and traveled a LOT. Seabrook ain't bad... Ain't a great fishin' hole, but it's LOTS better than most, and I (probably unlike YOU) get to go fishing *every* *day* if I want. :birthday2
I'm pretty sure you wouldn't be so sour if you did.

Chris


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Kay, Please don't let a couple of idiots keep you from reporting. That would be appeasement, and that is the only way these guys survive. Monte should get your back on this one.
Xena, Kay has people come to her defense without a word of request. It is called friendship. Something that I am sure that you are unaware exists in your twisted world. If you want to change something, why not try to do it in a positive manner? I run into your type daily, the ones who have nothing to add to the common goal of a team. You are pathetic in that all you have to contribute is to bash those who win. Take a long ride with yourself and try to discover why you are always losing. If you were to step back and be your own critic rather than everyone elses, I am sure you could come back improved and earn the friendships that the family on this board have to offer.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I do know where your fishing. The Seabrook Lagoon or the channel side. You are so predictable.Yes, your right. I don't know you and never will. I see that you have your Livewell buddies backing you up. - OK , IMHO, this person has had enough free press. Kay, back to your origional post, nice job, good report, please continue with your up to date info. 'Nuff said, GC.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

-(HELLO!!!!!!!!!! I do know where your fishing. The Seabrook Lagoon or the channel side. You are so predictable.Yes, your right. I don't know you and never will. I see that you have your Livewell buddies backing you up.)-) - OK , IMHO, this person has had enough free press. Kay, back to your origional post, nice job, good report, please continue with your up to date info. 'Nuff said, GC. - Sorry, had to repost - didn't want it to seem like I said that to anyone !


----------



## waverunner (Aug 23, 2005)

Can we stick to fishing reports here?


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Car bodies and boilers don't belong in the water either. It's unfortunate for our environment that they have not been removed. Two wrongs still don't make a right.

As far as whether you post reports here or not, that is up to you. I didn't think your story about the boys with fishing questions was meant to be funny, and I still don't, but maybe it was, only you really know.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I would love my own kids to even ask so many questions about such a family sport. FISHING! We need to always take time for others. Think about when we were the ones asking the questions!!!!!! I probably drove people crazy. And still do. God Bless you and congrats on the wonderful fish. 

Laura Howell
Amazing Grace Fellowship By The Sea


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAA.....this is all just TOO funny. If it would have been me, I would have just ignored the kids. I don't like em, unless they're far away from meand dead quiet What ever happened to not talking to strangers?? Just because a person is fishing doesn't make them a good person! She could have been some female serial killer waiting for kids to come by and talk to her so she could "get them"! And as far as the sign goes, all of you who are complaining about it, you know where its at, if its bothering you THAT much being in there, go take it out yourself! If you don't know where its at, I'll draw you a map. Heh, I'll even take pictures of you taking it out of the water and post them here, to show just how good of a conservationist you are! 

LordGareth


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kay, please don't stop you reports.

because I'm going to potlick that area during the SCA tourny


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bill said:


> Kay, please don't stop you reports.
> 
> because I'm going to potlick that area during the SCA tourny


Oh great Bill.... Giv'em ammo regarding threatening talk like that!!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL, I'm still going to potlick that spot. LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Kay,

I loved your report, good for you, gal. Nice redfish! And a cute story to boot! I love to hear about folks' fishing adventures.

Were you fishing from your kayak? I think I hear the waters of Seabrook calling my name.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's a good spot for yaks MrsB. I see them out there all the time.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bill. I'm still lurking about, just not posting. But I had to post a personal thankyou to you.
And you are welcome to potlick anytime. And your right, it is a very good spot for a yak. I happened across another very good spot today that I want to try. a very easy launch with smooth waters, lots of grasslined shoreline, and very "fishy". It didn't look as if it gets alot of traffic. 

By the way, save one of those boat/truck golden tickets for me please. If you do I'll take you fishing! PROMISE! 

Kay


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi Ho Kay. Stick around. Sit a spell. What is a golden ticket.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Golden Ticket = CCA tagged redfish for the Star Tournament Truck, boat, and trailer.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I need to get back to 2nd street. LOL I have not been over there in months.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Kay.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They don't come in Wonka Bars LOL


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Don't feel bad Bill. I haven't caught a fish worth a diddly in months. And redfish are prettier and taste better then Wonka Bars anyway.

Your welcome Grayfish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Not much luck here either, hopefully Melon and Angel will bring me some overdue luck sunday. Heck, I'm going if just to find out about them rolos LOL


----------

